# GT Avalanche or Giant XTC - large frame + discs.



## Trickstar (1 Jul 2009)

Hi, all.

I'm looking for a nice GT Avalanche or Giant XTC MTB. Ideally, the bike would need to have disc brakes and be in decent condition. It would need to a large frame size, too.

If any has one for sale, feel free to PM me or reply in the thread...

Thanks for looking
Michael


----------



## GaryA (2 Jul 2009)

I have a Avalanche 0.0 (top of the range in 05) I built myself, large, very clean, near spotless... but would not part with it for any less than £400
??

[ATTACH=full]170262[/ATTACH]


----------



## Trickstar (9 Nov 2009)

Bumping this thread as I'm still on the lookout for a cheap winter project


----------

